# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  عائلة الغمغام احد ابنائها

## نوخدة القطيف

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ،-بقلوب مؤمنة بقضاء الله وقدره ،ودعت عائلة الغمغام ابنها المرحوم الشاب ،(احمد رضي الغمغام)وذلك اثر حادث
اليم على طريق الجبيل السريع ،(تغمده الله بواسع رحمته واسكنه فسيح جناته ،والهم ذويه واهله الصبر والسلوان ،وحشره الله مع محمد وال محمد(عليهم السلام) ،وننوه للاخوه الكرام ان الفاتحة ستقام في حسينية السنان ،اعتبارا من اليوم الثلاثاء حسب الآتي:
القراءة=عصرا الساعة الخامسة،-ليلا الساعة الثامنة والنصف-يوم الثلاثاء والاربعاء، -ويوم الخميس =صباحا الساعة العاشرة-وعصرا الساعة الخامسة ،-وليلا الساعة الثامنة والنصف -ورحم الله من يقرأ لروحه ،وارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات سورة الفاتحة -

----------

